# LA Graduates's



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Well my LA project went easier that I anticipated. One rear tire had gone flat and the previous owner never bothered to air it up. It held air for about 2 months then went flat again. Every time I aired it up it would be flat the next time I went by it. This is where the tractor sat for years.

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0060LA_IMG.jpg>

I bought the tractor last March and brought it home and put it with my other projects.

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0002la_IMG.jpg>

It has since had the grass grow up like in the first picture. I also bought a parts tractor at the same time that had a good tire and wheel on it.

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0052LA_IMG.jpg>

I decided today was the day that I was going to switch the tire. I really didn't think the temp was going to reach 100+. It amazes me how a tire can sit flat with chloride in them for years and they still seem half full. I finally got the bad one off, one down and one to go. Dang that sucker was heavy. I got the other one jacked up and I could tell that that one was also loaded. It was a lot heavier than the first one. Was sure glad both tractors were parked next to each other. After some heavy wrestling I managed to get both tires back on.

I knew the engine turned over so I thought I would see if the ole thing would start. I added some gas, then went to turn it on and realized I had no fuel line. Well you would of thought I would of noticed something like that dah. Nice thing about having lots of tractors is I have lots of parts. Found a line I could make work but still wasn't geting fuel to the carb. I switched sediment bowls, cleaned the fuel line, jacked the tractor up(tire was sitting in a hole so I had to jack the tractor even so I would have enough gas). After some cranking I wasn't getting any fire. 
  you would think I would know better. I pulled a wire of, inserted plier handle, put other handle in dark place to see if I could see spark.   well silly me I fogot to let go of the of the pliers, I did find out I had spark:lmao: :lmao: . Well I decided to pull the plugs(boy they must be original plugs, never seen any like there before) Wire brushed them, added some lube to the cylinders and hit the starter and to my:wow: :wow: it started. I didn't think it had coolant in it, but to my surprise it han anti-freeze in it, it was low but good enough to start it again. Checked out a couple of things and fired it back up. Little more cranking and it was running again. Now to see if it would :tractorsm :tractorsm on it's own. Well it not only movered but I :tractorsm :tractorsm it up to the running line up.

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0035LA_IMG.jpg>

Think I might have to take the grill off my parts tractor.

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0025LA_IMG.jpg>

Get it looking to good I might just have to keep it. .

caseman-d


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Thats great case man :thumbsup: How long did your hand tingle when you found out you had spark#[email protected]$: :lmao:


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Excellent pics and "play by play", caseman-d! :thumbsup: 

What year is the LA?


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Thats great case man :thumbsup: How long did your hand tingle when you found out you had spark#[email protected]$: :lmao: *


Jody,
Just long enough for me to do a little dance and throw the pliers into the weeds, took longer to find the pliers than anything :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: 
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> *Excellent pics and "play by play", caseman-d! :thumbsup:
> 
> What year is the LA? *


Musta really been sleeping, The tractor is a 1945. The parts tractor is also a 45. The previous owner mainly used it to rin a grain auger. Will a little TLC it is a fairly clean tractor.
caseman-d


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

caseman-d,

For those of us not familiar with the "big" boys....what make is the tractor? Was it made or use mainly for a specific purpose? Any specs on the "LA" model"?

Thanks,

Greg


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Tires look good, it runs, and the tranny works. Sounds like a keeper to me! Glad to it didn't take much to get it started. I know all too well about the spark test you did. I know I invented some new curse words the last time that happened to me.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

man you keep showin us those beautiful case tractors might have to save up and buy one myself


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *man you keep showin us those beautiful case tractors might have to save up and buy one myself *


farmall,
Thats the whole idea    to convert you to Flambeau Red paint color    
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Greg _
> *caseman-d,
> 
> For those of us not familiar with the "big" boys....what make is the tractor? Was it made or use mainly for a specific purpose? Any specs on the "LA" model"?
> ...


Greg,
The LA was produced by J I Case from 1940 to 1952. It replaced the Case L which was made from 1929-1940. The LA was replaced by the Case 500 which was Case's first diesel tractor in 1953. The LA had a 404 ci 4 cylinder gas engine. It had 4 forward speeds and one reverse. Over the years it was produced it had many changes. The LA like most Case tractors had different models. In the LA family there was the LAI (industrail), LAH, LAIM (industrail military), LAIH which was a standard tread tractor with a Hesselman fuel injected , diesel fuel -burning tractor.
Afew more specs on the LA
Total of 35,493 units made
Was not Nebraska tested till 1952
Test Measure Gas Dist. LPG
Brake HP 52.58 43.05 52.67
Drawbar HP 41.63 34.99 40.90
Drawbar Pull 3347lbs 2769lbs 3274lbs
They were considered a 5 bottom plow tractor. These were mainly used as a agriculture tractor but many found themselves doing other jobs. Anymore questions let me know.
caseman-d


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Your spark plug experience reminded me of when I was a kid on the farm helping my grandfather check for spark on the lawnmower. I decided to move the plug I'd laid against the fins just as he gave a hard pull on the cord. I think that was my first shock therapy treatment. :lmao: 

Mark


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

its nice to get one that easy once in a while. good job caseman


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

caseman-d,

Thanks for the info. Sounds like a nice tractor. Will yours be a worker or a restore/sell/show project? If a worker, will you be using it to plow or other work?

What does "Nebraska tested" mean?

Can you explain "Test Measure Gas Dist. LPG" a bit more?

Thanks,


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *farmall,
> Thats the whole idea    to convert you to Flambeau Red paint color
> caseman-d *


well... I dare do say I wouldnt mind a case L:hide: My grandpa had one when he was a youngin and i think it would be cool to get one for him.
Ryan


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Well I did it. I took the grill off the parts LA and put it on the running LA. I sure made the running one look good.
caseman-d

<img src =http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/caseman-d/100-0057_IMG.jpg>


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Look'en good Caseman. :thumbsup: 

Do you ever use the hand crank to start the LA?

I once talked my uncle into hand starting his '48 LA back when I was a kid. I honestly cant remember if he got it started. But I do remember him jerking the crank pretty good, and I remember him telling me it takes some muscle.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks good caseman :thumbsup: Now its complete:winky:


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> *Look'en good Caseman. :thumbsup:
> 
> Do you ever use the hand crank to start the LA?
> ...


I haven't tried the crank myself. I knew a guy that had a LA and he was to cheap to fix the started, well it backfires and busted his arm. To I keep the starters working in mine. I also know a guy in England that had a DEX and it backfirres on his dad and busted his hand. After that the guy emailed me a check and I sent one of my starters to England     they guy was very happy.
caseman-d


----------

